# Posiden!=P



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

This is posiden!:-D


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

WOW he i so pretty I can ee why you named him posiden


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, me too!!!

Hope u have years of joy and happiness together


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow he is gorgous! I love green bettas :] His name fits him very well!!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Posiden is very pretty!! And same here with the name!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys and girls!=P


----------

